# Landing Next Week



## Gizmo (10/7/15)

Kayfun Monster V2







Pirate Flag RDA





Squape RS







Tamboor V RBA






American Muscle Mech Mod





Restocks
iStick 30W & 50W Skins ( Wraps )
O-Ring Subtank, Nano and Mini
Vertical OCC Coils
Kagertech Dual Coils
EGO One XL Red & Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/7/15)

Oh yes and the white subox

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

